# If there is a Hell



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

It will be full of chiggers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol: I still have scars all over my ankles from scratching this early spring. I'd rather be snake bit!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I remember asking Bob about these before but I'm not sure I really know what they are. Joby, you're a bit further south from where I am originally from sounds like they're at least in your area?

Seems all we have here is wolves that chase after plane wrecked people, no fishing or mushy halibut, and bad weather. Aside from the lack of sunshine and warmth, there's not much to complain about up here.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tiny, tiny little red bugs. The bite itches enough to drive you mad and it can last for weeks! I had dozens on both ankles. Lucky for me cause they get in all sorts of areas. 8-[
Poison Ivy and ticks....PPPFFFFT! Nothing!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I remember asking Bob about these before but I'm not sure I really know what they are. Joby, you're a bit further south from where I am originally from sounds like they're at least in your area?
> 
> Seems all we have here is wolves that chase after plane wrecked people, no fishing or mushy halibut, and bad weather. Aside from the lack of sunshine and warmth, there's not much to complain about up here.












never got chiggers, luckily...dont want em...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I suffered an attack of chigger hell after training this week when I did not use my trusty backwoods OFF, and since it was really just some quick short problems that did not even involve sweat I made the hideous error of (1) just wearing tennis shoes and (2) not showering with hot water right as soon as I got home. Paid the price. 

My ankles have so many bites they are swollen.....then behind the knees then you know all the good tender places but mainly the ankles. 

Mosquitoes, Bee stings, nothing compares to a chigger and that insane crazy itching

-------------

Anyway that would just be a hideous torture to have to lay in a nest of chiggers.......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The worst I ever got them was walking down the road along my brother's place. All I did was reach in the weeds with my left foot to kick out a few cans that idiots had tossed. 
 Left leg only, thank heavens! Foot to hip and everything in between was covered with hundreds of bites...and you don't know till the next day cause you can't see the little......buggers!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Owwww I am itching even thinking of that one. After two pretty sleepless nights I am a bit punchy. At least now I can get up to about 4-5 hours with flooding them with super hot water followed by cool mint listerine AND dosing up on benedryl. 

Last night I was up every 2 hours or so.

As a kid we used to play in the piney woods near my grandmother's and pick blackberries etc. I was always covered up in them during the summer..and always had a little bottle of campho-phenique.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

One of my employees transferred up from MO and said the same thing and that to get them off you had to take something like a credit card or blade to scrape them off.

I swear living in AK feels like living in a foreign land. So much of what ya'll experience in the states we never see up here.

Wow Nancy, I had no idea the itching was so bothersome.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> One of my employees transferred up from MO and said the same thing and that to get them off you had to take something like a credit card or blade to scrape them off.
> 
> I swear living in AK feels like living in a foreign land. So much of what ya'll experience in the states we never see up here.
> 
> Wow Nancy, I had no idea the itching was so bothersome.


Lots of misconceptions about them. The don't actually burrow in like a tick, just bite. It's the saliva that causes the itch reaction.
When I was still working (printing trade) I used to scratch them bloody at work then rub them down with acetone. Didn't last long but the burn kept my mind off of them for a bit. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Lots of misconceptions about them. The don't actually burrow in like a tick, just bite. It's the saliva that causes the itch reaction.
> When I was still working (printing trade) I used to scratch them bloody at work then rub them down with acetone. Didn't last long but the burn kept my mind off of them for a bit. :lol:


I can imagine that would help. Seriously. What I got from what she told me is not that they burrowed in but that you could not see them so as a precautionary measure they did that to get them off.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I can imagine that would help. Seriously. What I got from what she told me is not that they burrowed in but that you could not see them so as a precautionary measure they did that to get them off.



Makes sense that you could scrape them off before they bit. 
:-k I'm gonna look pretty stupid out in the woods, nekid as a jaybird and scraping my body with a credit card but it's worth a go the next time I'm in chigger country.
:-k I'm guessing I probably should burn all my clothes before I get back home also. That oughta scare the rest of them critters away! ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Makes sense that you could scrape them off before they bit.
> :-k I'm gonna look pretty stupid out in the woods, nekid as a jaybird and scraping my body with a credit card but it's worth a go the next time I'm in chigger country.
> :-k I'm guessing I probably should burn all my clothes before I get back home also. That oughta scare the rest of them critters away! ;-)


you frolic in the woods nekid? That might be part of the problem...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> you frolic in the woods nekid? That might be part of the problem...


To easy to carry them home on yer clothes. :-D;-)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

What I read though is they can continue to live on your clothes for a LONG time wiating for a blood meal and reinfect you. Fortunately even though I don't wash them right away my woods clothes only get worn once and are in the hamper...guess everything gets washed on hot this week.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

We've kind of been in a drought here in Missouri and the chiggers are terrible. Every time I sit down in the yard messing with my dog, I have chigger bites on my favorite parts. The best way to fix them is to put fingernail polish on the bites, but you look kind of funny with red nail polish on your junk.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

That is just a hard to shake image there ya know.

Kind of why I never sit in the woods in the summer unless it is on a tarp.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> We've kind of been in a drought here in Missouri and the chiggers are terrible. EVERY TIME I sit down in the yard messing with my dog, I have chigger bites on my favorite parts. The best way to fix them is to put fingernail polish on the bites, but you look kind of funny with RED nail polish on your junk.


Jim, everyone else seems to despise chiggers, it has been compared to a short stint in HELL. and you (from your own words) APPEAR to offer your JUNK to them, to feed on, unnecessarily, in a re-occuring fashion.

suggestion, LAWN CHAIR! 

How bad are chiggers bites to tolerate for you?

I have never had chiggers that I know off. Although these threads about chiggers and people itching all over has caused me to itch more I think. 

I did have a 5-6 small real itchy rather itchy bumps on my foot a few days ago, lasted about a day and a half... those, I suppose could have been chigger bites, I have been letting the dog out in my 10 X 50 super small yard in bare feet occasionally.

The last questions are why RED nail polish?? LOL

And how many people see your junk? LOL


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Joby

Red nail polish, cause it looks good! Actually the little f***ers burrow in, still alive, the polish glazes over and cuts off their oxygen. Chiggers are kind of odd, but the first time you scratch them they burn like hell and you have a little knot where they are dug in, they will get as big as the end of your little finger. Last night I woke up and had scratched at one in my sleep and had to get up and polish him off. 

Red, because that's what color my wife has around. Not that many see my junk, but just knowing you have red nail polish there is kind of not right. Kind of like when you (Joby) wear women's under things in public, LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> Joby
> 
> Red nail polish, cause it looks good! Actually the little f***ers burrow in, still alive, the polish glazes over and cuts off their oxygen. Chiggers are kind of odd, but the first time you scratch them they burn like hell and you have a little knot where they are dug in, they will get as big as the end of your little finger. Last night I woke up and had scratched at one in my sleep and had to get up and polish him off.
> 
> Red, because that's what color my wife has around. Not that many see my junk, but just knowing you have red nail polish there is kind of not right. Kind of like when you (Joby) wear women's under things in public, LOL


touche' 

happened once not ashamed of it..was out of necessity, spent the night at a girls house and did not have spare clothes with me..showered, was gonna freeball it for the day, but got a call to work a few dogs, and did NOT want to freeball it in a suit, and the stupid girl would not let me just put the dirty underwear back on...like it was gonna kill me or something...lol

did stop and think about it at the time, figured I was "probably" the only guy in the country that day wearing granny panties while working dogs...maybe not though


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I can honestly say I've never done that! The first GSD that I had while in college did eat a pair of panties once when I had an overnight visitor though.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I sure hope they weren't thongs is all I can say


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I remember asking Bob about these before but I'm not sure I really know what they are. Joby, you're a bit further south from where I am originally from sounds like they're at least in your area?
> 
> Seems all we have here is wolves that chase after plane wrecked people, no fishing or mushy halibut, and bad weather. Aside from the lack of sunshine and warmth, there's not much to complain about up here.


YOU FORGOT THE ALASKA STATE BIRD 
MOSQUITOES :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I've gotten a couple of chigger bites since I moved to North Carolina. Nasty little S.O.B.'s

The Black flies in Northern Michigan though, I believe are worse. They are just as hard to see, unless they are in there usual "flocking cloud" of 1,000,000 or so. Unlike chiggers, they come to you!! Raises a welt the diameter of a coffee cup and lasts and itches like a chigger bite. THE BASTARDS!!! (When you see the deer running flat out past you it's time to either seek shelter or jump in the camp fire.

Mosquitoes in Michigan aren't a problem, we used leg hold traps to catch them... 8-[

All in all I like chiggers better, but they're a close second...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, I just looked them up -- they DO sound worse!


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Try to get a dog to track/search during black fly season... Not happening. A bite INSIDE the nose (where you can't apply repellent) stops the work for a week or 2. I guess the only redeeming quality a BF has is the season only lasts a couple weeks, unlike chiggers that seem to be forever.

I talked with a handler that had just come back from Japan. (post tsunami search) He said in order to search, they had to call in helicopters to spray to knock the flies down. He said though they didn't bite, they were so thick neither he nor the dog could BREATH! There is a yuk factor there I wouldn't want to experience...

Hell must be teaming with these things...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The itching makes you do CRAZY things. So i put some nail polish on some of mine. OMG OMG I am going to CLIMB right out of my skin. This is not helping one bit. Going to scrub this off with acetone and go back to the hot water treatment. aaaaaagh. How do you put this on your junk and not go bananas?


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

try absorbine jr. It works good to stop itching mosquito bites. Hydrogen peroxide works pretty good too.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

smash your thumb with a hammer, that should take care of the itchin


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> The itching makes you do CRAZY things. So i put some nail polish on some of mine. OMG OMG I am going to CLIMB right out of my skin. This is not helping one bit. Going to scrub this off with acetone and go back to the hot water treatment. aaaaaagh. How do you put this on your junk and not go bananas?


Ha! It burns for just a bit, then it's gone for good. You gotta be tuff to put that on your junk! In about two minutes it's over, better than hours of burning and scratching. It will cure the problem. If you put it on before you scratch hell out of them, it won't burn so bad. 

You already dug at them, then poured nail polish on it, LOL!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Doing pretty good at not digging at them but the nail polish made them itch in a more unrelentng way.

Went back to the HOT HOT HOT water, an oatmeal soak, some calamine lotion and oral benedryl. 

The absorbine junior makes sense--the listerine has menthol in it as well as thymol both are in asborbine as well. Listerine also has methyl salicyclate. 

I am just doing the calmine to dry things out then back to listerine in the am....the listerine actually held me for about 12 hours today but then I put on socks and shoes to go somewhere and it started the itch cycle again. Glad I telecommute.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

From the way you guys are describing the chigger experience, I found myself thinking that these things might be a bit of a clever torture tactic to use on someone. Not that I routinely think about torturing people, it just seemed a bit torturous hearing what you guys were going through.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Never had much luck with the polish. Even on chiggers. 8-[ :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Never had much luck with the polish. Even on chiggers. 8-[ :wink:


ha ha, I can't even imagine what you meant by that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> ha ha, I can't even imagine what you meant by that.


It's all in the delivery! :lol::lol:


----------



## Lydia Gail (Oct 16, 2011)

I've always treated with bleach (though granted, not on sensitive areas). I've also heard of using gasoline.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lydia Gail said:


> I've always treated with bleach (though granted, not on sensitive areas). I've also heard of using gasoline.


YES Nancy, pour gas on it and light it... bet you will forget all about the Chiggers 

between this thread, and Jody's latest thread, I find myself scratching more and more..

How long do those blasted chiggers last for? sounds pretty nasty..


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

If I remember right about 2 weeks. Its been awhile since my last attack..the random chigger is not so bad - it's when you get a bunch of them in one spot plus they like the "tender" areas..and often that's what you get. Plus you tend to get a bunch of them all at once.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am spraying the yard today.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if I hate chiggers or fire ants the most? Fire ants because they just keep coming!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerald Dunn said:


> I'm not sure if I hate chiggers or fire ants the most? Fire ants because they just keep coming!


please make this thread end..](*,)](*,)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Fire ants. Yep the irony is my chigger area was chock full of fire ant mounds and they eat chiggers ........but you KNOW when a fire ant bites. And the blister is almost immediate for me but the itching does not last as long. 

My yard is pretty critter free.......I did parasitic nematodes and diatomaceous earth and I am impressed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No fire ants here. i would think they would be easier to avoid. Don't they build obvious nests?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

They build pretty big mounds. even so if you are in high grass you may step in one and not know it but you can dance around and brush them off while you are running from it. They will get your hands though while you are brushing. Blisters are almost instant. Another good reason to tuck your pants into socks!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> They build pretty big mounds. even so if you are in high grass you may step in one and not know it but you can dance around and brush them off while you are running from it. They will get your hands though while you are brushing. Blisters are almost instant. Another good reason to tuck your pants into socks!


And NOT frolic in the woods, nekid


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Joby, as a 56 year old chubby granny with the marks of past pregnancies I am sure that would scare all the critters away!

Actually I got to thinking that maybe I did not have them so bad around my ankles as a kid because we were half naked in the woods (shorts, tank tops, barefoot) and they just got rubbed off before they attached, the clothes kind of give them a place to settle in. I sure remember NOT wearing shoes most of the summer despite stepping on bees etc.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Joby, as a 56 year old chubby granny with the marks of past pregnancies I am sure that would scare all the critters away!
> 
> Actually I got to thinking that maybe I did not have them so bad around my ankles as a kid because we were half naked in the woods (shorts, tank tops, barefoot) and they just got rubbed off before they attached, the clothes kind of give them a place to settle in. I sure remember NOT wearing shoes most of the summer despite stepping on bees etc.


I did pest control once for about 5 months.

On the day I quit, I had to treat my truck and myself..

FLEA job, an empty office trailer, when I went in there, the fleas were lined up like the Roman army on everything, right at the edges, about 20 fleas deep, and they all launched in co-ordinated attack...you are right about the clothes giving them places to hide, I turned my truck in and quit immediately after going home and hosing myself off with a powerful hose.

I hate FLEAS, they are the spawn of Satan....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tucking the pants into the socks reminded me of rat hunting with terriers on a hog farm. First order of business was to wrap duk tape on pant legs at the boots to keep the critters from looking for an escape hole. :-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Tucking the pants into the socks reminded me of rat hunting with terriers on a hog farm. First order of business was to *wrap duk tape on pant legs at the boots to keep the critters from looking for an escape hole*. :-o


how did you get the rats INTO your pants? the zipper?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Had a blue tailed skink run up my leg and made it all the way up to my bra one day I was wearing a dress. As I was in the ladies room dancing in the stall ripping off and hangking my clothes over the stall, I heard the lady in the next door and I said "theres a lizard in my bra"....she said nothing but the door slammed real fast. She must have thought I was a nut job.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> how did you get the rats INTO your pants? the zipper?



:lol::lol::lol: OH LORD, I need to think out what I print before my fingers touch a key. [-o<[-o< :lol::lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Had a blue tailed skink run up my leg and made it all the way up to my bra one day I was wearing a dress. As I was in the ladies room dancing in the stall ripping off and hangking my clothes over the stall, I heard the lady in the next door and I said "theres a lizard in my bra"....she said nothing but the door slammed real fast. She must have thought I was a nut job.


yeah but what is a skink gonna do, poop on ya, that is about it.. I used to love to do skink huntin, when I visited my granfather in Muskegon Michigan as a kid..fast little buggers

did he leave his tail in your cleavage?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Had a blue tailed skink run up my leg and made it all the way up to my bra one day I was wearing a dress. As I was in the ladies room dancing in the stall ripping off and hangking my clothes over the stall, I heard the lady in the next door and I said "theres a lizard in my bra"....she said nothing but the door slammed real fast. She must have thought I was a nut job.



:-k :-k......... :-o Lounge lizard?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> yeah but what is a skink gonna do, poop on ya, that is about it.. I used to love to do skink huntin, when I visited my granfather in Muskegon Michigan as a kid..fast little buggers
> 
> did he leave his tail in your cleavage?



The bigger ones have a pretty good bite also. No marks but they can sure pinch a kid's fingers. 
The Blue tail is the juvy of the five lined skink.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :lol::lol::lol: OH LORD, I need to think out what I print before my fingers touch a key. [-o<[-o< :lol::lol:


sorry bob, a little giddy, lack of sleep....pulled the starter out of the car at 5 am, took a nap for a couple, but not long enough, insomniac lately...

I though it was funny though


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The bigger ones have a pretty good bite also. No marks but they can sure pinch a kid's fingers.
> The Blue tail is the juvy of the five lined skink.


huh, I suppose I knew that as a kid, I caught some bigger ones, never had one try to bite though, learn something new on here everyday


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm convinced the lower 48 has turned into hell.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chiggers can be pretty bad in the pine barrens. Iv been covered with bites from head to toe averaging about one bite per sq inch of skin. I would stop counting at 60 on one leg. This has happened twice once a bit worse than the second time. I have had a dozen bites lot of time and that is bad enough but the two times I was covered made for a real long two weeks. 
The only good I can say is I had tightish boxer like undies on that saved my crotch area for the most part. 
I found hot bath with a shit load of Epson salts helpful, taking handfuls of the salt and rubbing it on yourself. Oh and alcohol can help too, not the kind you but on cotton balls either. 
Both times I got eaten up I was the guy hiding, laying in brush and tall grass for long periods of time. Both times I was in moist damp areas. Both times it was right in the 50 or 60 temp range. I think they come active right around that temp and higher. I think ticks get active right around there too. I think I thought that it was still to cool to need bug spray. 
My understanding is there is some prescription cream that takes care of the problem overnight. I forgot the name but have heard it works. I know people who have gone to the emergency room not knowing what was going on. 
Other than that I have spoken with some experienced woods guys and they told me that they are actually easy to kill before they do there damage. So if you ever find yourself in a situation where you were on the bush without spray I was told to rub my legs pretty hard with my hands. Simply start at your ankles, and rub your hands up and down over your pants up and down your leg. Doing the same on the rest of your body, if you have to take of your shirt and use it like a towel pulling it back and forth up and down your back and in your pits, neck and face. I have done this and instructed people I have been with to do it several times after I think I/ we may have been in the wrong place at the wrong time for to long.* I really suspect this does help big time! *It needs to be done every 20 minutes till you can get in a shower or covered in a good spray. I never did yet but I would think that doing this in a stream would only help too. Even if I have spray on I still do a rub down as a extra preventative measure. it works. 
If your going into chigger and tick land spray the hell out of yourself and wear tighter longer underwear even stuff like under armor tighter shirts help, I don’t care how hot it is. 
If you’re going to be involved in a few day SARs gig getting chiggered up the first day is not going to be an asset.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks..

did not spray the yard today, just took the dog out for the last time tonight, and stepped into my shoes without socks, and I am SURE that there were things crawling all over my ankles and lower legs...that are still on me...

thanks again...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> When I was still working (printing trade) I used to scratch them bloody at work then rub them down with acetone. Didn't last long but the burn kept my mind off of them for a bit. :lol:



I still do the same, only I use rubbing alcohol. I've also found Tee Tree oil provides some relief. Miserable buggers, I'll take ticks any day.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Their only saving graces are (1) they don't carry diseases and (2) they make you appreciate not itching.....day 6 and it is "tolerable"-between the hot water to kill the ithc and calamine to keep them dry. Only took one benedryl last night......

Found this stuff called chigg-away that has benzocaine and sulfur. I have heard sulfur is a real repellant to them - anyone have experience? Honestly the Backwoods OFF seems to do the trick but I hate spraying that on exposed skin. (but I do)- I may put the sulfur stuff directly on my skin and the deet on the clothes (Sometimes I spray a permethrin right on the boots and pants legs though) .......NEVER going out again with no bug spray no matter HOW small the area.

I have heard dogs get chiggers but I have not seen it. My dogs are delightedly itch free and I don't use anything but sentinel. (no sprays or tick stuff) and are not even picking up many ticks.

Honestly - onsies and twosies not so bad but I got 50 on one ankle and 30 on the other and about 10 right behind one knee (sensitive area). ........


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> thanks..
> 
> did not spray the yard today, just took the dog out for the last time tonight, and stepped into my shoes without socks, and I am SURE that there were things crawling all over my ankles and lower legs...that are still on me...
> 
> thanks again...



It's the critters you don't feel or see that do the serous damage. Those burrow into your mind and invade your thoughts till you THINK your covered with a gazillion evil little flesh eaters. 
Try not to think about it! :twisted:

OH! Did I also mention that after they burrow into your brain one of the first things they do is dump a healthy one to soften your brain just a tiny bit faster. Thus the expression "$#!+ for brains" :-\":-\":-\" :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I did pest control. I have stared into the face of evil before. 

I also had Mite issues before, that is no fun..more along the lines of the chiggers I think....

There was a series on Animal Planet called INFESTED... true stories of real infestations of all types, rodents, bugs, mites, etc etc...not sure if they are doing it still...

some of those people lost the fight, and had to move out of their homes...

Animal Planet also had/has a GREAT show about parasitic infections, it was/is called "Monsters Inside Me".... I just plain stopped watching that one, some of them were pretty nuckin futs..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Saw both shows! Liked em both but the wife wouldn't watch with me. Go figure! :-k :grin:
The little fish up the pee hole was a :-o:-o "don't EVER go river swimming in S America" moment for me! 8-[


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Some of the people on those shows needed an Exorcist, not an exterminator!! 5 gallons of gas and a match would help some of those houses...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok, now ever since Cyra passed away in April the Chipmunk population has grown. She was a pretty intrepid hunter. Not sure where the heck the snakes have gone around here either. 

There is a small family under my deck that neither Grim or Beau has any interest in but I wonder about them being disease vectors? Should I exterminate them? What do chipmunks do other than look cute....I realize squirrels are bushy tailed rats so no love lost here and I can co-exist if they really don't do any harm.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just another "cute" flea carrier. Unless you do a lot of gardening they don't do much other then dig holes under just about everything.. 
They can't resist digging in a potted plant. Very easy to catch in any sort of trap (peanut butter). Good target practice with a .22 or air rifle.....Well :-k.....I guess you could use a 44 mag if that's your flavor.:-o :lol:
Not a fan of poison simply because of dogs an to may good critters like snakes and hawks eat the little.......beasts.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just another "cute" flea carrier. Unless you do a lot of gardening they don't do much other then dig holes under just about everything..
> They can't resist digging in a potted plant. Very easy to catch in any sort of trap (peanut butter). Good target practice with a .22 or air rifle.....Well :-k.....I guess you could use a 44 mag if that's your flavor.:-o :lol:
> Not a fan of poison simply because of the other dogs and to may good critters like snakes and hawks eat the little.......beasts.


A nice little terrier added to your pack could do the job......if you like crazy to the core. :twisted:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think another dog may just destroy a 30 year marriage. Beau has probably managed to hit my husband in tender areas more than all the other dogs we have had combined......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I think another dog may just destroy a 30 year marriage. Beau has probably managed to hit my husband in tender areas more than all the other dogs we have had combined......


:lol: A terrier doesn't hit. They just latch on. :lol:


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Now THAT would make you forget your chigger bites...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tim Lynam said:


> Now THAT would make you forget your chigger bites...



Not to mention how cute a person can look with a 12 lb terrier hanging from their "stuff". :twisted:

Border Terriers. My fav!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFg3HBMJyV4


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Mosquitoes drill for blood, Terriers MINE for it.


----------

